# Why Are Gerbils Illegal In California



## Mr.Scorpion (Oct 28, 2005)

Well I recently purchased gerbils and a nice big cage for them and took them home and began to set them all up. Then as I started to remove all the instructions papers and stuff from the cage to start rinsing the dust off, there was this "small animal care guide" booklet from PetSmart that came with the cage. So I decided to flip through it and I began reading the gerbil section. It said gerbils are illegal in California. Why? They arent dangerous or anything. Im just wondering from curiousity.


----------



## Thoth (Oct 28, 2005)

Besides the fact california is bizarro world. Most of those laws are to protect the indigenous wild life. Because if the gerbil escapes it can thrive in the climate there possibly out competing several indigenous animals for resources. Arizona and Florida also tend to make owning certain animals difficult for the same reason.


----------



## atavuss (Oct 29, 2005)

why are gerbils illegal in California?  two words:  Richard Gere


----------



## Farom (Oct 29, 2005)

Lol, thats retarded...they sell them everywhere.  

  Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## mouse (Oct 31, 2005)

they sell them everywhere - but california! i bought some in germany, they were so cute. now i can't have them. i can get a rat for my kids, but no gerbil.
i can get a chinchilla, but no ferret. 
even worse, the apt. that i live in allow no pets (unless they are in a cage), but if you are over a certain age (in the 60's i think), or have a doctor's note then you can have a cat or a dog. 
and i got fussed at for my T's.

dianne


----------



## Daisey_Boo222 (Oct 31, 2005)

Where is this? California?


----------



## agentbsmithi (Feb 20, 2006)

uh, i live in california and i can buy gerbils all day with no problems. its chinchillas i have problems finding.


----------



## GQ. (Feb 20, 2006)

I have never found a pet store to carry gerbils here in San Diego.  Most rodents (along with everything else) are restricted in California with a few exceptions.  Check out this website.

http://www.agsgerbils.org/California.html

Next is a .pdf link from the California Department of Fish and Game.  It has the restricted species list.  It lists gerbils as being detrimental.  Do a search in the pdf for rodentia and gerbils to find the pertinent information.

http://www.dfg.ca.gov/licensing/pdffiles/fg1518.pdf


----------

